# Hi all!



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Just a quick hi to see how are you doing.







Here's my update: Happy, happy, happy! My doc put me on 50 mgs of Paxil CR. She said she believed once in that dose I could leave the Zyprexa without major problems; and so it hapenned. I will saty on that dose until I am done with some projects I have and then around Christmas there is a probability to get down the dose and see how my body reacts. No more anxiety and my life is fully back on track.







I hope you are doing better and that you have rested on these Holidays (at least we have a couple of Holidays this week). Take care,Nilda


----------

